
Dustbot the street cleaning robot - ph0rque
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/in_depth/8072619.stm
======
RiderOfGiraffes
The generic link and some discussion submitted an hour ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=632300>

